# Differences



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As a counter balance to Hombre's post about *Being Spanish* I was thinking about the things that I do differently to Spaniards and the things that stood out as being different when I first came. 

This came to me as I was explaining to a student that 8:00 pm is the evening in the UK, not the afternoon and it used to cause me a lot of confusion when Spanish people said to me I'll see you at 8:00 in the afternoon.

The 24 hour clock is used a lot more here. My dad thinks I'm being "cocky" if I use the 24 hour clock in an email to him .

They keep jam and honey in the fridge.

They, and now I, :cool2: wear sunglasses in the winter!

Any more of these "foibles"?????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

"they" cant drive, use roundabouts correctly or park! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ seriously tho. I find that the Spanish mentaility is different. For example, they flair up and shout, but they dont tend to let it go any further and their anger goes as quick as it came. They are much more passionate both in anger and laughter. The Spanish dont like being told what to do - possibly a throw back from their years under Franco. 

They seem to me to much more hard working and conscientious than us Brits and they seem to be much more proud of their country and their surroundings - those little old ladies who sweep their steps every morning come rain or shine... that just wouldnt happen in the UK


Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

For me the main difference (and a positive one) is that, like most of southern Europe, family is still regarded as sacrosanct. It practically doesn't exist in most of Britain - not vanished entirely but hard to find


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ........ seriously tho. I find that the Spanish mentaility is different. For example, they flair up and shout, but they dont tend to let it go any further and their anger goes as quick as it came. They are much more passionate both in anger and laughter. The Spanish dont like being told what to do - possibly a throw back from their years under Franco.
> 
> They seem to me to much more hard working and conscientious than us Brits and they seem to be much more proud of their country and their surroundings - those little old ladies who sweep their steps every morning come rain or shine... that just wouldnt happen in the UK
> 
> ...


I don't know about passionate but gesticulating when talking, be it arguing or just discussing is definitley a difference. I throw my arms about a lot more now when talking and it is widely commented upon by the Brit side of the family.
And talking about little old ladies, have you noticed how older women just don't drive :car: here and there aren't a lot of older men who do either. If they do, it's normally in the country.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And talking about little old ladies, have you noticed how older women just don't drive :car: here and there aren't a lot of older men who do either. If they do, it's normally in the country.



........in those little axium cars AAAAAGGGHHH!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I just think they're lovely...all we see is courteousness and politeness and kindness. It's like an age gone by...but maybe it's only like that around here. Yeah, they can't drive but no one is perfect. We can learn a lot from the Spanish, but also they could learn from us. Main gripes are , although they adore babies/children, they smoke in front of them..even whilst holding them...makes me wince....Their general loudness..getting used to that though. An awful habit of leaving car engines running whilst, delivering, dropping off and talking, saying goodnight..etc..etc. They just love noise.
But overall..no regrets..we could'nt be in a better place.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> I just think they're lovely...all we see is courteousness and politeness and kindness. It's like an age gone by...but maybe it's only like that around here. Yeah, they can't drive but no one is perfect. We can learn a lot from the Spanish, but also they could learn from us. Main gripes are , although they adore babies/children, they smoke in front of them..even whilst holding them...makes me wince....Their general loudness..getting used to that though. An awful habit of leaving car engines running whilst, delivering, dropping off and talking, saying goodnight..etc..etc. They just love noise.
> But overall..no regrets..we could'nt be in a better place.


Yep! The smoking and the engine running should be on the list. I think progress is being made on the smoking front, end hopefully will be made on the engine running soon.

On the positive side the attention given to children is just wonderful. I remember when my daughter was little, getting stopped every 5 mins in the street. My Mum and Dad couldn't get over it. They thought it was only her who got all the attention though as they were so besotted with her they didn't see the other kids get exactly the same treatment!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Spanish cars are not fitted with indicators.
Spanish people always smile at you.
It is obligatory to drive with a mobile phone glued to your ear.
Spanish people know the difference between things that are trivial and those that are iomportant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Spanish cars are not fitted with indicators.
> Spanish people always smile at you.
> It is obligatory to drive with a mobile phone glued to your ear.
> Spanish people know the difference between things that are trivial and those that are iomportant.


yes, they do almost always smile at you, don't they


and always say 'buenos dias' to everyone when they walk into a small bar or shop

that took a bit of getting used to - at first I just thought that everyone knew everyone else:confused2:, then one day when I was the only one in the pharmacy I realised that it was just politeness, and they probably thought I was rude not to reply, so I fought my British reserve & now say hi with the best of them


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Spanish cars are not fitted with indicators.
> Spanish people always smile at you.
> It is obligatory to drive with a mobile phone glued to your ear.
> Spanish people know the difference between things that are trivial and those that are iomportant.


Oh..I forgot, and dog****..or is that the French??...Oops, don't get me going on that..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Oh..I forgot, and dog****..or is that the French??...Oops, don't get me going on that..


Its cetainly rare in Spain to see dog owners picking up their dogs "offerings", And there's always plenty around to tread in lol


Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rubbish is something else thats different in Spain. The spanish deal with differently. I dont know if its where I live, but apart from towns, theres often a lot of litter left laying around, especially around the bin areas, lots of stray cats that live in the bins too!

Thats another difference I fear, the Spanish attitude towards animals - are us brits too soft or are the Spanish uncaring about animals???

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Rubbish is something else thats different in Spain. The spanish deal with differently. I dont know if its where I live, but apart from towns, theres often a lot of litter left laying around, especially around the bin areas, lots of stray cats that live in the bins too!
> 
> Thats another difference I fear, the Spanish attitude towards animals - are us brits too soft or are the Spanish uncaring about animals???
> 
> Jo xxx


You hit 2 nails on the head there Jo. Their attitude to animals leaves a lot to be desired. But their approach to their environment is appalling. Young and old alike just discard everything wherever they are standing. I once asked a neighbour about this and he explained "there are people who get paid to pick it up ".
So why do we love them so much ??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We ALWAYS pick up after Our Little Azor but all too often there's nowhere to dispose of what is, in OLA's case, a very heavy bagful.
It's not very pleasant walking along the beach for an hour or so with a fragrant bag of canine excrementos dangling from your arm so I'm afraid that often, faut de mieux, I chuck the bag in the sea.
It's the owners of little dogs that are often the least bothered to pick up, though, or so the evidence would indicate.
Spaniards do seem extra fond of yapping little dogs.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We ALWAYS pick up after Our Little Azor but all too often there's nowhere to dispose of what is, in OLA's case, a very heavy bagful.
> It's not very pleasant walking along the beach for an hour or so with a fragrant bag of canine excrementos dangling from your arm so I'm afraid that often, faut de mieux, I chuck the bag in the sea.
> It's the owners of little dogs that are often the least bothered to pick up, though, or so the evidence would indicate.
> Spaniards do seem extra fond of yapping little dogs.


I'm treading on thin ice here Mary but here goes............. Round here, every 50 metres there are signs saying "no perros en la playa"...it does'nt mean a thing...dogs abound. It seems most owners think "that can't possibly apply to my dog". "my dog is a special dog".
Well. I'm sorry, it bloody is'nt ! It's a dog and it defecates and urinates in an area that is popularised by children and families.
Children especially are prone to disease from dog "poo". I find it appalling that dog owners take their pets to an area like a beach.
I appreciate I am leaving myself open to a barrage of criticism here, I am in a minority...I know that, but I make no apologies for my stance. I see dogs with sunglasses on,... baseball caps,... carried in bags/baskets, ...riding pillion on bikes...with parasols..wearing jackets... in baby pushchairs...what the hell !!!
I cannot understand why a supposed animal lover would seek to humiliate that animal by making it suffer the above.
I predict that pretty soon , somewhere in the world, a dog will be born with no legs..because evolution will have decided they don't need them cos they get carried everywhere in bloody bags etc..!!!!
Obviously this does'nt apply to what I call "proper dogs " ie; the big ones.
That's it !..rant over...now bring it on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I'm treading on thin ice here Mary but here goes............. Round here, every 50 metres there are signs saying "no perros en la playa"...it does'nt mean a thing...dogs abound. It seems most owners think "that can't possibly apply to my dog". "my dog is a special dog".
> Well. I'm sorry, it bloody is'nt ! It's a dog and it defecates and urinates in an area that is popularised by children and families.
> Children especially are prone to disease from dog "poo". I find it appalling that dog owners take their pets to an area like a beach.
> I appreciate I am leaving myself open to a barrage of criticism here, I am in a minority...I know that, but I make no apologies for my stance. I see dogs with sunglasses on,... baseball caps,... carried in bags/baskets, ...riding pillion on bikes...with parasols..wearing jackets... in baby pushchairs...what the hell !!!
> ...



I dont think they should be on a beach in the summer, especially when there are lots of people there, but in the winter I cant see the harm, especially if their poo is picked up and taken away!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I chuck the bag in the sea.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I chuck the bag in the sea is a big :hand: no no I'm afraid!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> I'm treading on thin ice here Mary but here goes............. Round here, every 50 metres there are signs saying "no perros en la playa"...it does'nt mean a thing...dogs abound. It seems most owners think "that can't possibly apply to my dog". "my dog is a special dog".
> Well. I'm sorry, it bloody is'nt ! It's a dog and it defecates and urinates in an area that is popularised by children and families.
> Children especially are prone to disease from dog "poo". I find it appalling that dog owners take their pets to an area like a beach.
> I appreciate I am leaving myself open to a barrage of criticism here, I am in a minority...I know that, but I make no apologies for my stance. I see dogs with sunglasses on,... baseball caps,... carried in bags/baskets, ...riding pillion on bikes...with parasols..wearing jackets... in baby pushchairs...what the hell !!!
> ...


I agree with everything you've said, especially about 'proper' dogs. You'd love Our Little Azor -there are photos in my album, if you're that interested.
We would never put OLA in baseball caps etc. He is a much-loved DOG. He needs and gets a long walk every day, whatever the weather and a short sniffing walk round the block before his bedtime.
We never take him on the beach between the beginning of May and October and our beaches are deserted after that period, apart from other dogs. We can't stop him peeing but we always pick up. Horses and their riders use our beaches even during the season -that's much more anti-social. Dogs are allowed on beaches here between October and the end of April.
We are also very aware that some people don't like dogs, even handsome ones like OLA, so he is not allowed to pester people. Trouble is, he looks so cute that people call him over which is a very silly thing to do to a very large strange dog.
Our problem is that all the campo walks have pine trees and it's the 'procession' season so the beach is the safe substitute.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > I chuck the bag in the sea.
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's not a good solution -we do use biodegradable bags -but seriously, without receptacles to put the bags in, what can you do?
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Rubbish is something else thats different in Spain. The spanish deal with differently. I dont know if its where I live, but apart from towns, theres often a lot of litter left laying around, especially around the bin areas, lots of stray cats that live in the bins too!
> 
> Thats another difference I fear, the Spanish attitude towards animals - are us brits too soft or are the Spanish uncaring about animals???
> 
> Jo xxx


Rubbish must be a very culture bound thing. I find it difficult to believe that Brits still have rubbish moulding away in dustbins for a week before it's taken away!
People have often mentioned the bad treatment of animals on the forum, but I haven't come across it. Perhaps in the country where the dogs are kept as working dogs or guard dogs and they might be kept tied up all day. Or perhaps is something more common in the south???


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

In 15 years of observation of dog poo

Tell me you're kidding me PW....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> In 15 years of observation of dog poo
> 
> Tell me you're kidding me PW....


 
I'm kidding Hombre


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, they do almost always smile at you, don't they
> 
> 
> and always say 'buenos dias' to everyone when they walk into a small bar or shop
> ...


Yes, I remember remarking on the "Buenos Días" and "Hasta Luego" with other newbies when I arrived.
How about ¿Quién es la última? I'm a bit of a rebel and don't usually ask, unless there are thousands of people waiting, and they don't like me upsetting the routine...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its cetainly rare in Spain to see dog owners picking up their dogs "offerings", And there's always plenty around to tread in lol
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


they do around here now:clap2:
the mayor passed a bye-law some time ago with hefty fines if you were caught


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I remember remarking on the "Buenos Días" and "Hasta Luego" with other newbies when I arrived.
> How about ¿Quién es la última? I'm a bit of a rebel and don't usually ask, unless there are thousands of people waiting, and they don't like me upsetting the routine...


 

yes - even though there is a 'take a ticket' system in our local supermarkets, ¿Quién es la última? is the only system that works


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > I know, carrying dog poo around isn't one of my favourite activities either, but i am surprised that there aren't any bins along the beach.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Rubbish must be a very culture bound thing. I find it difficult to believe that Brits still have rubbish moulding away in dustbins for a week before it's taken away!
> People have often mentioned the bad treatment of animals on the forum, but I haven't come across it. Perhaps in the country where the dogs are kept as working dogs or guard dogs and they might be kept tied up all day. Or perhaps is something more common in the south???


A week?????? More like two weeks. Just before we left the UK the council introduced a complicated system of three differently coloured bins into which you had to sort your stuff. Each one got emptied every three weeks. If you led a hectic life you had to make a note of which bin's turn it was.
In some areas things got ugly when binmen refused to empty bins which contained an item or two of the 'wrong' kind of rubbish and the police had to escort the refuse carts.
Here our large bins just across the road are emptied every night without fail.....between 12.30 and 1.30 a.m. But we soon got used to that.
As for dogs...the current craze seems to be for tiny dogs. I haven't noticed that animals are badly treated here but then we live in a residential area. In the CR dogs were treated very badly. It was common to see big dogs on short chains 24/7, out in all weathers, never petted or exercised. I had the feeling they would tear you to pieces if they got loose. The only dogs you saw out were smaller than, say, Labs. It was horrible.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The other day I remembered another couple of things that took some time to get used to. 

* The Spanish seem to stand a lot more than the Brits. Often there are seats free in the underground for example and people don't take them, they prefer to stand

* You pay for your drink _*after*_ you've consumed it. Kind of makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Saying. Hello. In. The. Bathroom.
I mean, I lived in overly polite Canada for four years but I'm still "ashamed" when people say hola to me in the bathroom!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Especially when it's the lady cleaning the urinal next to the one you're using !!!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> "they" cant drive, use roundabouts correctly or park! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


they PARK ON ROUNDABOUTS sometimes literally on top of them


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On the positive side the attention given to children is just wonderful. I remember when my daughter was little, getting stopped every 5 mins in the street. My Mum and Dad couldn't get over it. They thought it was only her who got all the attention though as they were so besotted with her they didn't see the other kids get exactly the same treatment!!


Yes I will ditto that. I find children are generally welcomed everywhere at any time of night. :clap2: In fact I have happy memories of when I used to holiday in Mallorca as a child, aged five or six, as I was always made a fuss of and adored by the locals. And when I used to take my son as a baby to the local supermarket here, it used to take hours getting round it, as everyone stopped to fuss him. Always amazed how even the young and old men make a fuss too.

On the negative side, animals dont seem to be that cared for sometimes, have seen horses and donkeys in terrible states, and big dogs left 24/7 on balcony of apartments. (Had bad experience recently with that and had to call police was so bad.) The dog poo on the pavements here is awful - even my son complained about it when he was only 4. Some owners seem to have a rebellious attitude - we can do what we like - that attitude sometimes crops up in other things - maybe its a backlash to having a dictatorship before? 

Also amazed by the discovery that you can fit more than 2 people on a motorbike - often mum, dad, child(ren) and the pet dog too! Would be funny if it wasnt for the fact that a lot of people dont wear crash helmets. 

Surprised to see so many older women over here making lot of effort to dress up and to look fashionable with full make up on just to do shopping. My ex neighbour, who was in her sixties, used to wear trendy clothes and totter about in platforms.

Lot of people here are very kind - even when they dont know you that well. My neighbour has helped me out a lot especially with my son when I have been ill, and once in a shop when I forgot my purse, another mother whose son was in my son's class and whom I had never spoken to, paid for the drink I was about to buy for my son when she heard me telling him I couldnt buy it.


----------

